# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  الحبيب كأنك تراه

## هيثم الفقى

*يحوي هذا الركن صفات وأعضاء نبي الإسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الخلقية مع وصف أعضائه الشريفة كأنه أمامك صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكيف خلق الله جل جلاله بدنه الشريف الطاهر في غاية الحسن والجمال والبهاء والكمال الذي لم يكن لأحد من بني آدم مثله.*
*أسنان النبي*
*أشفار النبي*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أصابع النبي* 
*أنف النبي* 
*بطن النبي*
*جبين النبي*
*جمال النبي*
*حاجبي النبي*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*خد النبي*
*ذراعي النبي*
*رأس النبي*
*ريق النبي*
*ساقي النبي*
*سرة النبي*
*سـمع النبي*
*صدر النبي*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صوت النبي* 
*ظهر النبي*
*عنق النبي*
*عين النبي*
*فم النبي*
*قدمي النبي*
*كفي النبي*
*لون النبي*
*ماظهر في كفه من الآيات*
*ماظهر من الآيات من طي الأرض له له*
*منكبي النبي*
*وجه النبي*

----------

